# Game 68, Bucks vs Nets



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (26-41) vs. New Jersey Nets (22-44).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118211954.html

Nets are playing the second game of a back to back for them.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds like it was a decent game. At least Indiana won.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

of course they play well when they arent televised.. at least we had marquette to watch


----------

